
GitHub reverses DMCA against oh-my-fish - nwykes
https://github.com/github/dmca/pull/611/files
======
scorphus
It's the first ever [1] DMCA reversal in GitHub's history! A precedent for
future abuses and a very clear alert for GitHub start paying closer attention
to DMCA Takedowns against open source projects.

    
    
        1: https://github.com/github/dmca/search?q=reversal&type=Issues

